# Compression test for '91 maxima



## Skorpiius (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone have the "new from factory" and "time to rebuild" compression readings for a 91 maxima? I think there's 2 models of engine for that year and I'm not sure which I'm going to be testing, so if they have diff #'s then both would be great! Friend has a 'babied' '91 but with rather high miles (about 185k miles) so I want to check it's compression before I go with it.

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

anything above about 150 and you're okay. IIRC, minmum is 140, spec is 180 or so.

be sure to do them on a warm engine at WOT. many people forget the WOT part.

there was only one engine for '91. the VG30E. in 92-94, the SE models had the VE30DE engine and GXE kept the VG30E. but in 91 all models had the VG.


----------

